# Posting picture problems



## Lori11 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm having a problem with my pictures being rotated, or upside down.
I'm using an Ipad, could it be the picture size?
Is there somewhere on the site I can edit size?
Thanks,Lori


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

On the right hand side of the main page there is an information bar and under it is the heading "sizing photos". I don't know if that is your issue, and maybe someone else will weigh in, but in the meantime you could try that. Good luck.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It sounds like you are uploading them already rotated, I've never had the forum turn a photo on me, so try rotating it on your iPad before uploading it..here is a link on adding attachments :

http://www.havaneseforum.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments

And, no, there isn't a place to edit attachments,it'd be cool if there was though 

Kara


----------

